# yaptırdı



## Stranger_

Merhaba! Could someone explain the function of 'tır' in that word to me? 

Context:



*Doktorda*

- ........ 
- .......
Doctor: Üşüttünüz herhalde, ya da yanlış bir hareket yaptınız.
Patient: Bilmiyorum. Fark etmedim... Evet, şimdi hatırlıyorum. Önceki gün iskelede bir saat nişanlımı bekledim. Çok rüzgar vardı. Sonra diskoteğe gittik. Orada bana çok zor figürler yap*tır*dı.




Teşekkürler!​


----------



## ancalimon

yaptı: he did it
yaptırdı: he made it done.

öldü: he died
öldürdü: he killed

kesti: he cut
kestirdi: he made it cut


----------



## Stranger_

Thank you. I see now. 

So the best translation for "Orada bana çok zor figürler yaptırdı." would perhaps be: "There [at that place], she made/had me do many difficult dance moves" right? 

But does the object pronoun [in our case: bana] always take the dative suffix (-a/-e)?

How would one say the following for example: 
- He killed them. → [onlara öldürdü]?
- She made him go. → [ona gittirdi]?

Are these suffixes (-dur,-tur/-dir,-tir/...etc) used for all of the verbs?


----------



## ancalimon

Stranger_ said:


> Thank you. I see now.
> 
> So the best translation for "Orada bana çok zor figürler yaptırdı." would perhaps be: "There [at that place], she made/had me do many difficult dance moves" right?
> 
> But does the object pronoun [in our case: bana] always take the dative suffix (-a/-e)?
> 
> How would one say the following for example:
> - He killed them. → [onlara öldürdü]?
> - She made him go. → [ona gittirdi]?
> 
> Are these suffixes (-dur,-tur/-dir,-tir/...etc) used for all of the verbs?



Here are some examples to answer your question:

He killed them : Onları öldürdü.
He made me kill them : Bana onları öldürttü.
He made them kill me : Beni onlara öldürttü.

öl : die
öldür : kill
öldürt : make someone kill

al : take
aldır : to make someone else take
aldırt : to make someone else make someone else take


While it shouldn't be wrong to use these suffixes for every verb, we don't use them with some verbs for some reason I don't know.

He made him go : Onun gitmesini sağladı.


----------



## Esoppe

Stranger_ said:


> So the best translation for "Orada bana çok zor figürler yaptırdı." would perhaps be: "There [at that place], she made/had me do many difficult dance moves" right?




That is the translation, yes. "made me" fits better in there, "had me"  would be used if the context was more of a 'boss-worker' relationship.



> But does the object pronoun [in our case: bana] always take the dative suffix (-a/-e)?
> 
> How would one say the following for example:
> - He killed them. → [onlara öldürdü]?
> - She made him go. → [ona gittirdi]?



The object does not always take the dative suffix with these "made  <object> <verb>" kind of sentences, it depends on whether  the object is direct or indirect. Indirect objects take the case endings -e, -de or -den (note: the things that take -de or -den might not be called indirect objects, I am not entirely sure). Direct objects either take the -i case ending, or no case ending at all.

First off, öldürmek is a verb by itself, it's not among these type of 'make/have someone <verb>'  forms (Well, morphology-wise, it is. But its translation is "to kill", not "to make someone die"). He killed them would be "Onları öldürdü", because onlar is a direct object.

Gittirmek is not a valid form. The -tir form of gitmek does not exist. [Edit: removed some sentences about götürmek, wrong information] She made him go could be translated as "Onu yolladı (She sent him [away])". The object takes the -i ending because it is a direct object again.

You can determine what part of the sentence is the indirect object by asking the verb, the question "neyi?" or "ne?". The answer to that question will be the direct object. The other object-like thing will most likely be the indirect object (especially if it takes the ending -e).

In your example, the direct object is figürler (which takes no ending) and the indirect object is ben (which becomes bana after taking the -e/-a ending). *

Note*: Figürler takes no ending because it's not specified enough. It would take an -i ending if the figures were more specified; for example, with a "bu (this)" before it.


----------



## Reverence

When you say "çok zor figürler", you're indicating the degree of difficulty here, rather than the number of moves. So, instead of "many difficult moves", you might want to consider using "very difficult moves".


----------



## Stranger_

Thank you all, guys.


----------

